# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 45)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What is the best shop table saw? *
*Please explain why.....*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Tclem

Mine is the best because I say so JACK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Ford.


The band saw. 


The one you have.


The fancy one in the magazine that you don't have and can't afford. 


Chevy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Best is one that does what ya need and gives you no trouble. I bought floor model Jet 3/hp of a place going out of business in 2000 $999 with the long rails. 15 yrs with no trouble. Well except I am going to move it now- damn it is heavy............ I was a bit younger then....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

The one I have, It's a late 70's craftsman table saw. When I graduated from high school and all my friends where buying cars I bought this table saw, I still have it, it's almost 40 years old. I have completely rebuilt it and had the top reground with a micro grind and updated the fence. It still works great. I would update to a saw stop if I had the funds for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Any table saw but mine.... It's a POS,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I'm not sure what the best one is now. I have a Delta contractors saw that I bought new 22 years ago with a cast iron top, 30" extension. It's worked great for me all this time. I always thought I would upgrade to a Unisaw when I could, but with the foreign takeover of the company and problems I've heard people have with customer service I think not. Mine is getting old now and I'm having small problems that are going to get worse I think and I don't know what I will do when it becomes an issue. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Don't know which is best , but having one that works is better than not having one

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

https://www.elitemetaltools.com/too...fgL_HQwGF_wbRspdctG2F6qi1n5aNGDmpCxoCqGXw_wcB

This one- well if some gave it to you. Yikes 23K


----------



## Kevin

You would have to sell a lot of hair stick blanks to pay for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've got a Rigid brand saw they built as kinda a hybrid between stationary saws and a contrcators saw. I've used a buddy's Jet and for the money it's been just as good plus it has the benefit of being somewhat portable since I have a tiny shop. I've got a chance to buy a restored 1940's Delta Unisaw for next to nothing and I'm really thinking it's a toss up between the two. I'll still probably buy the Delta but just because it's dirt cheap (A relative has it and doesn't use it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I've got a Rigid brand saw they built as kinda a hybrid between stationary saws and a contrcators saw. I've used a buddy's Jet and for the money it's been just as good plus it has the benefit of being somewhat portable since I have a tiny shop. I've got a chance to buy a restored 1940's Delta Unisaw for next to nothing and I'm really thinking it's a toss up between the two. I'll still probably buy the Delta but just because it's dirt cheap (A relative has it and doesn't use it)



Ideally I will be able to find one like that. I'm not into restoring old iron, but I'd love to have one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Best is one that does what ya need and gives you no trouble. I bought floor model Jet 3/hp of a place going out of business in 2000 $999 with the long rails. 15 yrs with no trouble. Well except I am going to move it now- damn it is heavy............ I was a bit younger then....


What. You were 70 back then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> What. You were 70 back then.



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Not the one that I have, it's a portable and I feel safer with my chainsaw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> https://www.elitemetaltools.com/too...fgL_HQwGF_wbRspdctG2F6qi1n5aNGDmpCxoCqGXw_wcB
> 
> This one- well if some gave it to you. Yikes 23K


7.5 HP motor. ? Hell I could cut my truck in half with that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> 7.5 HP motor. ? Hell I could cut my truck in half with that


 After 10 Hudson Valley winters, you can cut a truck in half with elementary school scissors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> 7.5 HP motor. ? Hell I could cut my truck in half with that



You may not remember but my 16" Oliver has a 3 phase 5HP motor, but the motor is the original 1947 motor from the factory. According to the engineer I spoke with at Eagle Machinery (that took over maintenance and parts after Oliver went belly up) it is the equivalent of today's 7.5 HP motors because they changed the way they rate them. You may also remember I retired that saw to the corner of the shop because I lost my nerve using it freehand. It's WICKED powerful and it really could throw a block of wood at your head hard enough to give you brain damage or worse and I am not exaggerating. I'll never use it again unless I need to do a lot of heavy ripping and I will replace the burned out power feeder before I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Mines pretty cool, I call it sawzilla. I took two and rebuilt them. Got them set up and bolted them together. Built a platform with wheels so I can roll it around. It lets me leave a dado stack in one all the time with a good blade in the other. Used an aftermarket fence and rail system so I can use the fence on either saw. Pretty rad, unfortunately it's always covered up with turning blocks....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Fsyxxx said:


> Mines pretty cool, I call it sawzilla. I took two and rebuilt them. Got them set up and bolted them together. Built a platform with wheels so I can roll it around. It lets me leave a dado stack in one all the time with a good blade in the other. Used an aftermarket fence and rail system so I can use the fence on either saw. Pretty rad, unfortunately it's always covered up with turning blocks....




Pix of sawzilla???

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Fsyxxx

ripjack13 said:


> Pix of sawzilla???


I'll have to uncover it I keep buying wood from this website and it's covered up. Need to clean a little and organize anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

If I was looking for a new cabinet saw and I couldn't find the funds for a saw stop I would look at the grizzly's too as they are very good quality and very stout and have riving knives and big motors, and large cast iron 3 belt drive trunions. A good used powermatic or delta unisaw would also be on my radar. I think I am always kinda looking for a good deal on one of those.


----------



## Kevin

Fsyxxx said:


> Mines pretty cool, I call it sawzilla. I took two and rebuilt them. Got them set up and bolted them together. Built a platform with wheels so I can roll it around. It lets me leave a dado stack in one all the time with a good blade in the other. Used an aftermarket fence and rail system so I can use the fence on either saw. Pretty rad, unfortunately it's always covered up with turning blocks....





We must see Sawzilla.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kweinert

I have a Grizzly G0715P and I really like it. It's been a solid saw so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I never heard of a G017P model is that a typo?


----------



## kweinert

Where do you see G017P?

Yes, it was a typo and I fixed it :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

